# IACV



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

how do i remove and clean. honestly i dont understand the haynes manual.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hi Mrnoname-
I was reviewing the same issues this weekend. Here are my interputation on the way Haynes illustrates on removing it. The IAC valve is a component (the round cylinder component with two phillips screws) that mounts onto the IACV assembly, which is held together with 4 hex head bolts. If you are looking to clean either component, access to the phillips screws is difficult, so it might be easier to remove the four (4) hex head bolts first. then place the assembly on a work beanch and then remove the two phillips screws on the IAC valve.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have looked and i never seen any hex bolts... but i wasnt looking for them. i guess ill try to check that out tonight. thanx.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i looked for hex bolts do you mean the bolts that just take a regular socket? or what do you mean by hex???


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well i got it off. holy shit that was a bitch. those 3 lines were horrible and the bottom bolt close to the head was a pain in the ass. but it doesnt look cloged or anything. but i guess ima buy a new 1 friday anyway because my idle adjust screw on it is broken. so i hope this fixes my problems.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

is the IACV that whole big unit? 
hopefuly someone will answer everyone has been ignoring me lately :hal: :waving: :banhump: :balls: :idhitit: :givebeer: :fluffpol:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mrnoname said:


> is the IACV that whole big unit?
> hopefuly someone will answer everyone has been ignoring me lately :hal: :waving: :banhump: :balls: :idhitit: :givebeer: :fluffpol:



To answer your question. Yes the IACV is that whole thing. It has the solenoid valve attatched to it and the other component as well. Isn't it difficult to remove or what!? The top two hex bolts are easy to get at, but the ones below it are a pain the arse. Did you have to get under the car to get at the bottom ones?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

it would have been alot easier to get the bottom ones. the bottom 1 farthest from the motor is sorta easy but the one closet to the motor i had to use a new set of wrenchs i got from snap on. they are gear head ratchet wrenchs. thats the only way i got it. my left hand is all fucked up. its cut so bad all over. THIS BETTER BE THE PROBLEM!!!!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I didn't mean to ignore you I have had problems with hacker attacks and my wireless router. I think that you should have cleaned the throttle body first but the IACV could definitely be the problem with a broken adjusting screw that will cause problems in itself. I'll write up the bench test for the IACV solenoid and air regulator when I have some more time. 
Remember to get a new gasket and hoses.

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

bout time you reply...lol... i already took it off. but i think that really has to be the problem cuz it will rev good then once i let off the pedal it coughs once then dies, so im getting a new 1 saturday and putting it on sunday. hackers suck.... and i replaced the fuel pump and tps and its not showing the maf code anymore. i hope this is it.


----------



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

I have the same problem. I tried to clean IACV by myself but really could not locate where it is and how to remove it. The Haynes manual is very vague on this part.
Is there any website that has an illustration of it?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

no i couldnt find anything, but i can try to guide you threw it, there are four 10mm bolts that hold it to the motor, its on the pass side under the intake manifold, 3 of the bolts are pretty easy the fourth took me like half an hour cuz i was doin it from the top, there are 3 lines hooked to it you have to take off, you wont see the third untill you get all the bolts out and start trying to get it off. if you need anything else just post.


----------



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

Is the intake manifold the huge black hose connecting the air filter house to the engine? Or is it the big part on the back of the engine with lot of bolts on it?
Sorry I could not find an illustration of this part on Haynes either.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

its on the back of the engine. its aluminum(i think) yes it has alot of bolts.


----------

